# Riverboat Works - PhatCat Set-ups



## Riverboat Works (Apr 15, 2009)

There's been some recent posts on the buzz this year about set-ups for PhatCats. At Riverboat Works in Salida Colorado we've worked with many customers to customize their PhatCat's. In fact everything we build is by working directly with the customer on what they are looking for in a set-up, no plug and play frames here. If you have some thoughts on how you want your PhatCat frame built or need a new PhatCat and frame give us a call... love to discuss it with ya. I attached some photos of recent builds we've done for customers. More photos to come... we're in the process of building a motor mount for one right now!! Call for your custom package deal. Riverboat Works, Salida CO, 719-539-9323
__________________


----------



## kneth (Jul 5, 2005)

*Phat Cat frames*

I love my PhatCat! But why are your frames in short sections? The boat does not flex there, and there is no rise on the tubes until well past your forward section. I'm confused, as usual.


----------



## Riverboat Works (Apr 15, 2009)

kneth said:


> I love my PhatCat! But why are your frames in short sections? The boat does not flex there, and there is no rise on the tubes until well past your forward section. I'm confused, as usual.


A lot of reasons, mostly this boat is used for day trips by our customers, especially here on the Arkansas. The trailer is a nice add on for multi-days and this system allows you to run it in the front or the rear depending on your load and what you're carrying (passenger, pile of dry bags, cooler, etc.).

We could make a longer frame but it creates a bit of a dead space over the front thwart and doesn't really allow for all the options for customizing your load. Also we are a custom frame shop and this is mostly what our customers have requested.

All that being said, if you have an idea in your head of what you want your Phat Cat frame to look like, by all means give us a call at the shop and we can work with you on making that a reality.


----------



## Lorax (Mar 23, 2008)

Seen that you are having a sale on 2019 and 2020 PhatCat's, do you have any left?


----------



## Riverboat Works (Apr 15, 2009)

Yes, we have two 2019's left at 20% off making them $1,239 (yellow & waterfall). We also have two 2020's left at 15% off making them $1,316 (white & orange).

Give us a call if you want us to send one out to you, or as our post mentioned above we can put a frame on it as well. 719-539-9323


----------



## Cambo5150 (Mar 22, 2017)

Riverboat Works said:


> There's been some recent posts on the buzz this year about set-ups for PhatCats. At Riverboat Works in Salida Colorado we've worked with many customers to customize their PhatCat's. In fact everything we build is by working directly with the customer on what they are looking for in a set-up, no plug and play frames here. If you have some thoughts on how you want your PhatCat frame built or need a new PhatCat and frame give us a call... love to discuss it with ya. I attached some photos of recent builds we've done for customers. More photos to come... we're in the process of building a motor mount for one right now!! Call for your custom package deal. Riverboat Works, Salida CO, 719-539-9323
> __________________
> 
> View attachment 43203
> ...


Hello, I’m thinking of ordering this set up for the Phat Cat I just purchased. Can I ask what brand and size cooler you are running in the trailer?
Thank you.


----------



## Riverboat Works (Apr 15, 2009)

The two coolers that we've used that work the best are the Engel 50 and the Canyon 35. I personally like the Engel 50, the dimensions are taller more than wider, which allows having a medium volumed cooler for multi-day trips. If you don't need that little more volume then the Canyon 35 is lower profile and works excellent. Those are the only brands I can recommend because that's what we've run. I'm sure you could look up the dimensions and find similar-sized coolers in another brand. We do have both those in stock, give me a call if you want to discuss further. 719-539-9323


----------



## Easy Tiger (Jun 22, 2016)

Sweet rigs! What are you using to support the cooler on the red PhatCat from underneath? Looks like a flat net?


----------



## Riverboat Works (Apr 15, 2009)

The flat fabric piece is just like the splash guard sent with the boats by RMR, we just made one similar dimensions as their's but in gray.


----------



## Cambo5150 (Mar 22, 2017)

My boy with the Riverboat Works set upon the Smith River in Montana. It worked out great.


----------



## PinyonJay (Oct 19, 2021)

Would the front bay hold a Canyon 55 cooler (28"X16"X17")?


----------



## Pinchecharlie (Jul 27, 2017)

Great now I gotta buy a orange one! I'll call ya tommorow. Can I write you a check (wait for it to clear (it will) ) so my wife don't see the credit card??? She thinks I have enough boats but phat cats really are a necessity?????!!!!!


----------



## Ransomed (Aug 25, 2021)

Riverboat Works- Those are great looking frames! In the picture of the red boat, there is a mesh net between the tubes in the rear. Would you mind sharing what type of material that is and where it can be purchased? I'll be making a floor for a JPW Cutthroat and debating what to use. Currently I'm leaning toward 24 oz trampoline mesh from Sailrite. https://www.sailrite.com/Trampoline-Mesh-Heavy-Duty-24oz-Black-71


----------



## MNichols (Nov 20, 2015)

Ransomed said:


> Riverboat Works- Those are great looking frames! In the picture of the red boat, there is a mesh net between the tubes in the rear. Would you mind sharing what type of material that is and where it can be purchased? I'll be making a floor for a JPW Cutthroat and debating what to use. Currently I'm leaning toward 24 oz trampoline mesh from Sailrite. https://www.sailrite.com/Trampoline-Mesh-Heavy-Duty-24oz-Black-71


Stitches and stuff makes most of what he sells. At least they used to. Tramp material would be just fine, actually likely overkill LOL.


----------

